# Different keyboards with iOS8 iPhone



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello I updated my phone yesterday to ios8 and now there's a new feature where you can install a different keyboard. I would really enjoy using another keyboard so I downloaded an app and I added the app's keyboard and I added it in the keyboard section of settings. The thing is though when I add another 3rd Party keyboard it says I have to grant it "full a access" and when I do a message pops up asking me if I really want to give it access because giving it free access allows the developer of this keyboard to transmit anything I like including bank information and sensitive material. I'm confused because there was so much hype about the keyboards but is it safe? I mean I have a password app on my iPhone, and I log into my bank through the iPhone. Why would apple allow these keyboarss if developers (in giving them free access could use it to steal information? Are they safe to use? I mean can they steal my passwords to my emails and give it to hackers and just screw with you? Did they sign any agreement with Apple so our information is safe? It's like they are sAying "oh you can download it, but stay paranoid ". I just don't get it. Am I making a big deal of this?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it has to have full access not to steal but for you to be able to use it in and for those other applications. those warning are always confusing since they give the worse case scenario so that one warning fits all. the only thing I can say is if you do not feel safe using it, don't.


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Is there a forum where I can talk about iOS 8? What is going on with apple? I don't see any kind of improvement at all between ios7 and ios8. Maybe I'm missing something. Only certain apps have the wigits. I fell like there is no innovation left at apple with iPhones and they are just making glorified patches to ios7. I'm so disappointed with what is going on. And the totally white screen that gives me migraines?


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

And I See in the "tips" section of the "new" features but many of them I could use before anyway....


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a comparison review here with some tips (advanced) so it say's iOS 8 vs iOS 7 comparison review - Review - Macworld UK


----------

